# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات وعيوب اكسبيريا اس Sony Xperia S

## mohamed73

سوني اكسبيرا اس الجديد يمتاز هذا الجهاز بشاشة عالية الدقة 720p ويأتي الهاتف بكاميرا قوية 12 ميجا بكسل    *Sony Xperia S*   *مواصفات سوني اكسبيرا اس - Sony Xperia S Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أبيض    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 32 GB
1 GB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 12 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 1080p      البطارية
البطارية 1750 mAh أمبير
البقاء في وضع الاستعداد في وضع 2G حتى 450 ساعة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 420 ساعة
البقاء في وضع التحديث في وضع 2G حتى 7 ساعات و 30 دقيقة - وفي وضع 3G حتى 8 ساعات و 30 دقيقة      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة - Timescape UI
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1.2 GHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
خدمة الراديو Stereo FM radio
تفنية NFC
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 144 جرام
شاشة LED-backlit LCD باللمس بحجم 4.3 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد حتى 10 أصابع
درجة وضوح الشاشة 720x1280 pixels
سمك الجهاز 10.6 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 - LT26i      *عيوب الموبايل Sony Xperia S*
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية      *سعر سوني اكسبيريا اس Xperia S - اسعار Sony Xperia S prices*
سعر Xperia S بالدولار : 573 دولار امريكي
سعر Sony Xperia S بالجنبيه الاستراليني: 358 جنيه استرليني
سعر Sony Xperia S في السعودية : تقريبا 2399 ريال سعودي
سعر Sony Xperia S في مصر : تقريبا 3450 جنيه مصر * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء      *صور سوني اكسبيرا اس , Sony Xperia S images*    
Sony Xperia S

----------


## ilyasse rach

vraiment tres magnifique

----------


## M_6670

عدو رووووووووووعة

----------


## el amrani

*بارك الله بك*

----------


## piwi

الجهاز اكثر من رائع وهو بالفعل جهاز رهيب

----------

